# Oberon Arrived!!!!



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow! It is beyond my expectation! It is so much better than I expected. I absolutely love it! I ordered the Da Vinci in saddle and it's truly exquisite. It does exactly what I wanted it to do (only better) in that it looks like an ancient transcript type of book with super high-tech inside once opened. What makes it really fantastic is the feel and texture and weight of it as I hold it. 

If you are on the fence about spending the money to buy an Oberon case, then just go for it. You will not be disappointed. And what better way to protect your investment with a beautiful case! I love it!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  So glad you're happy.
deb


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Enjoy it!


----------



## GoldenKindle (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad you are so pleased with it.  
I agree with you. I love my Oberon cover too!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Congrats!

Btw, what date did you place your order?  Curious about the after holiday turnaround time....


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh Dana! It was a long wait! I didn't know they were closed, but it is sooooo worth the wait! I placed my order on 12/30/09. It didn't arrive soon enough, so I went back to the website to inquire and that's when I saw that they were closed until the 11th! I next received word that it shipped on the 15th. 

I also ordered an Amulet. When it arrived today (I tracked it every day  ha ha ha) it came with 2 extras that I didn't order and I'm sure I wasn't charged for. I just wrote to them asking how to open the Amulet (I have some oils I bought in Egypt last may and I have been searching in vain for an amulet in which to carry my heavenly-secented oils - they don't last long on my skin.) When I saw them at Oberon, I jumped. Everything I received is so well-crafted that I'm sure I'm going to keep reordering! 

It is soooooo worth the wait is all I can say. I'm absolutely delighted with the quality and look and especially the feel of the case!  I have an M-Edge and this is just so much better. The M-edge was rather thick an bulky. The Oberon is sleek and doesn't add the bulk to the K2 that the M-Edge added. It's beautiful!


----------



## libros_lego (Mar 24, 2009)

Ooh...please post a picture.


----------



## RhondaRN (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh I am SO happy for you!!!  It sounds really nice.  Please post pics of it when you can.  I know, I know, we can see it on the Oberon site, and maybe find someone's else's pic of theirs somewhere on here, but it's so nice to see someone's very own!!!    You know, I'm on Oberon watch too.  I ordered mine 1-14-10 and am anxiously waiting for my Dragonfly  pond in sky blue.  Like you, I originally wanted something darker, something that would give me the feeling of a very old book, and like you, have the contrast of something high tech inside.  However, my need for bright at this time outweighed that desire.  But I do believe that somewhere down the line, my need for the other will also win out....and I will have  2 Oberon covers!!

I'm excited for you!!!  Pics....we want pics!!!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I wish I could! I've taken some, uploaded to photobucket, tried the import and that's where it died. I have tried several times in vain to upload. This is the only board on which I haven't been able to upload.  Grrrrr.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

RhondaRN said:


> Oh I am SO happy for you!!! It sounds really nice. Please post pics of it when you can. I know, I know, we can see it on the Oberon site, and maybe find someone's else's pic of theirs somewhere on here, but it's so nice to see someone's very own!!!  You know, I'm on Oberon watch too. I ordered mine 1-14-10 and am anxiously waiting for my Dragonfly pond in sky blue. Like you, I originally wanted something darker, something that would give me the feeling of a very old book, and like you, have the contrast of something high tech inside. However, my need for bright at this time outweighed that desire. But I do believe that somewhere down the line, my need for the other will also win out....and I will have 2 Oberon covers!!
> 
> I'm excited for you!!! Pics....we want pics!!!


Hi Rhonda!

I am following your post on the other thread. I think I posted there as well. All I can say is that it is well worth the wait! Now I just need to hear from DecaGirl re the Quest skin and then I'm ordering. Probably today. I need a 2nd Kindle to dress it up as well! ha ha ha!

I love the Celtic Oberon case!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> Oh Dana! It was a long wait! I didn't know they were closed, but it is sooooo worth the wait! I placed my order on 12/30/09. It didn't arrive soon enough, so I went back to the website to inquire and that's when I saw that they were closed until the 11th! I next received word that it shipped on the 15th.
> 
> I also ordered an Amulet. When it arrived today (I tracked it every day ha ha ha) it came with 2 extras that I didn't order and I'm sure I wasn't charged for. I just wrote to them asking how to open the Amulet (I have some oils I bought in Egypt last may and I have been searching in vain for an amulet in which to carry my heavenly-secented oils - they don't last long on my skin.) When I saw them at Oberon, I jumped. Everything I received is so well-crafted that I'm sure I'm going to keep reordering!
> 
> It is soooooo worth the wait is all I can say. I'm absolutely delighted with the quality and look and especially the feel of the case! I have an M-Edge and this is just so much better. The M-edge was rather thick an bulky. The Oberon is sleek and doesn't add the bulk to the K2 that the M-Edge added. It's beautiful!


You must live on the West Coast!!!!
I ordered all of my items between 12/26/09 to 12/30/09. They were all shipped on 1/15/10 and estimated to be delivered on 1/22/10. I can't wait!!! 2 days to go!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

eldereno said:


> You must live on the West Coast!!!!
> I ordered all of my items between 12/26/09 to 12/30/09. They were all shipped on 1/15/10 and estimated to be delivered on 1/22/10. I can't wait!!! 2 days to go!


Yep I'm in Upland in the foothills - have two pumps going to pump rain water. I'm floating away! I am still loving my cover. Just feeling it is treat!


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Ginny, congrats on the Oberson!  They really are special.

Which scent amulet did you choose?  I have the Gingko one and just love it.  I also love the special adjustable cord with the pewter beads.

You probably got a charm with each item you ordered.  That is standard, and, well, "charming".


Ah, the rain..  I had to drive around Orange County Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday with Tuesday being just a terrible time between wind and non-visibility on the freeways and flooding on the surface streets..  I didn't have to drive today and didn't venture out past my front step to the mailbox and to get the paper.  Hope you can  stay dry, and enjoy your kindle and new Oberson.


----------



## mlm525 (Jan 7, 2010)

Another Oberon has shipped!  I ordered the Roof of Heaven in purple on Jan. 9 and this morning found a shipping notification in my email.  I live in PA so I won't be seeing it until Jan. 28.  It is going to be a long week!


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I ordered mine on the 11th and still waiting for shipping email.  Probably not until next week.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I see in another thread that it was a charm you got.. that is normal.. and also which scent amulet too.  Very nice.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I didn't buy a scented Amulet. I bought the oblong celtic case (like a mini St. Bernard might carry). It opens at one end and inside were 5 small pads that I dip into Egyptian oils that I bought last May when we visited Egypt. 

I put the dipped pad into the Amulet, put the side back on, and wear it around my neck. I wish the cord was longer, but it goes over the head easily. Great quality. It's an eye-catcher. Everyone wants to know what it is. I offer it up to take a whiff. They love it even more then!

Worth the $44!


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

You should be able to copy and paste the BB code at Photobucket directly into your post here and your pics show........  Would love to see some!  Glad to hear you're so happy and that turnaround time was quite remarkable.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

OH I like the looks of that one.

I don't even put scent in mine (I tend to feel trapped in some scents and then I also drive cancer patients to treatment and often they are very sensitive to scents) and I've gotten some great comments!

Cord is find for me, but I'm also short and short-waisted so that could make a difference.


----------

